
A "Patent Stimulus" to End the Recession? - bjonathan
http://blog.mises.org/14971/a-patent-stimulus-to-end-the-recession/
======
mindcrime
For the love of the FSM... that is one of the most brain-dead ideas I've ever
heard in my life. Gene Quinn is a complete tool. Where do they find these
people??

Glad to see mises.org taking on the task of debunking this kind of silliness
though.

